# Kicks of SL4



## camilyon (May 26, 2006)

What kicks are in the SL4 curriculum?


----------



## Bode (May 27, 2006)

camilyon said:
			
		

> What kicks are in the SL4 curriculum?



Nothing unusual. In fact, we rarely practice anything but kicking set 1. Front kicks, roundhouse, step through and drag-up. We do use, but not as frequently, scoop kicks, guaging kicks, side kicks, and reverse heel kicks. Oh, I think I saw someone do a spinning heal kick once, but I think that was on a night Doc wasn't there yet.


----------



## kenposikh (May 27, 2006)

Bode said:
			
		

> Oh, I think I saw someone do a spinning heal kick once, but I think that was on a night Doc wasn't there yet.


 
Oops now you've let the cat out of the bag. Let me know if the Doc gets mad at someone 

Amrik


----------



## Doc (May 28, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Oops now you've let the cat out of the bag. Let me know if the Doc gets mad at someone
> 
> Amrik


Anatomically correct, a 'spinning heel thrust' is part of the curriculum.


----------



## MJS (May 30, 2007)

Wanted to bump this thread up!:ultracool

I think it would be interesting to discuss the difference in application of the kicks in SL4 compared to other methods of Kenpo.


----------



## Doc (May 30, 2007)

MJS said:


> Wanted to bump this thread up!:ultracool
> 
> I think it would be interesting to discuss the difference in application of the kicks in SL4 compared to other methods of Kenpo.



Kicks are just like all your other natural weapons, and are utilized to manipulate, set up, and incapacitate by striking specific points of the body.


----------



## MJS (May 31, 2007)

Doc said:


> Kicks are just like all your other natural weapons, and are utilized to manipulate, set up, and incapacitate by striking specific points of the body.


 
Agreed.  I was speaking more along the lines of method of application.  Is the way they're thrown different?  Do you use a method that is more anatomically correct?  

Mike


----------



## DavidCC (May 31, 2007)

One interesting thing I picked up in Doc's class was the timing of the end of the kick with the next blow.

Sword of Destruction -kick then downward strike.  Use the momentum generated by stepping down after the kick to add power to the downward strike.

Now in my Shaolin Kempo techniques that principle is easy to apply.  Took some timing adjustments in some spots, but it's really nice now.  I'm teaching my daughter to do it from the start, so she is finding it natural to do so (unlike me, who had to re-learn).

I already knew most of the kicks I was shown at MSU, but now I know the best methods of execution (chamber, path of travel etc).  And if you've REALLY studied your basics in great detail, so do you, really.


----------



## Doc (May 31, 2007)

MJS said:


> Agreed.   Is the way they're thrown different?  Do you use a method that is more anatomically correct?
> 
> Mike



There are anatomically correct Index Points the appendages must travel through enroute to execution, for every kick. This is the "basics" of execution that begins the process of training the body and aligning it optimally. They by necessity include the entire body posture from the ground up. These Index Points properly chamber and align the relationship between the legs and the body.


----------

